

Goodbye, government? Shutdown would affect science, the environment, and health - moinnadeem
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/30/4789162/shutdown-us-2013-nasa-epa-hhs

======
ctdonath
Those of us who don't want government injecting itself into the intimacies of
our health care, taking half our money, indebting our children for life,
forcing us into crummy financial schemes we want no part of, compelling us to
support what we consider moral evils, [insert remaining such conservative
libertarian rhetoric here], etc. are running out of options for saying "no,
you DON'T have a right to boss & bully us around."

You may not _like_ our sociopolitical views, but that doesn't mean you get to
put a gun to our heads and make us comply with & facilitate yours. Yes,
there's a lot that a "shutdown" (deceptive term worthy of its own thread)
would do that we don't like, but if polite discourse over serious matters is
refused then we're freezing the credit card as a matter of having few polite
alternatives.

If "science, the environment, and health" matter to you, then respect our
equally valid views upon the same (and no, we're _not_ anti-science, pro-
environmental-destruction, and let-'em-die tightwads; stop demonizing your
opposition). Diversity & liberty, remember?

~~~
johncann132
I never realized Hacker News turned into a cross between Reddit and
FoxNews.com at this time of night. Guess it's bedtime for me.

